# Moving house



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

AAAAaaaarrrrrrgggggghhhhhhhh

Long chains
Mortgages
Solicitors
No broadband
sepetic tanks
no mains water
selling our current place
Estate agents
loan to value figures

I Hate all of it - there must be an easier way to move home! [smiley=furious3.gif]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Get a caravan ;D ;D


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

> AAAAaaaarrrrrrgggggghhhhhhhh
> 
> Long chains
> Mortgages
> ...


Sounds like a perfect retreat where is it?

Must be in the middle of nowhere.

Lisa


----------



## pgm (May 7, 2002)

You might be in my chain then, it?s been a bloody nightmare


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Three marvellous words mate...

.

.

.

.

"Keep it all "

Then walk and dont look back.

(However 2 years later , whilst in an attic room thats been your home since, you realise how stupid you were not to fight for your share,your entitlement after 30 years together. Let the battle now commence ! )


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2003)

no !

just rent it out... and buy another ..................easiest way to build a property empire ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

> AAAAaaaarrrrrrgggggghhhhhhhh
> 
> Long chains
> Mortgages
> ...


No broadband


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> no !
> 
> just rent it out... and buy another ..................easiest way to build a property empire Â ;D ;D ;D


But you need a deposit for the next house!!


----------



## IanWest (May 7, 2002)

Lord V- once more you are wrong! 

Anyone who wants advice on keeping your existing home and buying another - feel free to contact me.
You can either do "buy to let" or "let to buy" and we can do 125% mortgages if needed. I do it every day for our clients, can get you a portfolio in a couple of years in this rising market. Sit back, let someone else pay your mortgage and retire with a great pension- well that's my plan anyway ;D ;D


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

> No broadband Â


Yep - After a day of thinking - Mrs ST came home yesterday and said "I'm really not sure we can get a house without DSL" Â ;D Â ;D Â ;D Â ;D
Looks like my continued "must have DSL, must have DSL" has worked Â 

Unfortunatly we do need to sell our current place - not a chance of getting the mortgage we want without a B I G deposit!


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> Lord V- once more you are wrong!
> 
> Anyone who wants advice on keeping your existing home and buying another - feel free to contact me.
> You can either do "buy to let" or "let to buy" and we can do 125% mortgages if needed. Â I do it every day for our clients, can get you a portfolio in a couple of years in this rising market. Sit back, let someone else pay your mortgage and retire with a great pension- well that's my plan anyway ;D ;D


Ian...it is true that you can get 100% or more mortgages...but at what price? 

I have a deal for 4.2% at present (var disc at 1.65% for 5 years). I don't thing that you can get such a good deal when you pay not a single penny for deposit.


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2003)

aye

actually you are both right 

i'm still waiting :-/ for the property market to crash.... so I can buy a 'few' more :-/

although (at the moment) I don't take any mortgage for greater than 85% of the property's value......


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

How many properties do you own then Sundeep?


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2003)

> How many properties do you own then Sundeep?


just a few.... : : :
but not enough to get a RHD TT Â  & to afford my soon to be wife..   Â  

although my last one is turing out to be my worst investment.... and at this rate the death of my property empire ............ current tenant is my non-rent paying sister (with rent paying protection from our mother !!!    )

a free tip to all you would be property kings.... don't rent any property out to my sister Â


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Thanks for the tip Sundeep...she is banned for life now!! ;D


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Haven't read all of this thread but one problem we encountered yesterday evening was turning up to meet the owner of a property, only to find that it wasn't the one that the estate agents details had quoted! Nevertheless, we still viewed it, and they might have actually done us a favour 

Ended up in a very nice local pub and found out about all the other properties and people around, a very enjoyeble and interesting night


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

It's called destiny, Paul  ;D


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> It's called destiny, Paul Â  ;D


Yes Dani. Life is what happens whilst you are busy planning something else.....


----------



## christtopher (May 7, 2002)

> Yep - After a day of thinking - Mrs ST came home yesterday and said "I'm really not sure we can get a house without DSL" Â ;D Â ;D Â ;D Â ;D
> Looks like my continued "must have DSL, must have DSL" has worked Â


I went through this pain last month before moving into my new house, I know how you feel as I type away on this shitty dial-up! Â

I went to great lengths to make sure the property had DSL, only to be told that although my line length is ok, my line loss is too great. Â 

I'm now suffering the long standing and much publisised reputation of NTL. Â They didn't turn up on Thursday when I was due to be 'done'

Sorry for going off a bit, I had to get it off my chest. Â DSL and broadband in general is and will continue to grow as a key selling point of houses.

PS No bloody snow in Leeds either. Â I moved up here to get more of the stuff Â


----------

